# Ajuda para compilar o KDE 3.5

## wellington_spock

Olá galera, preciso de uma ajudinha ai de vocês para compilar o KDE 3.5!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## aleixoreis

Prezado wellington_spock:

Veja este site: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml.

[ ]'s.

----------

## wellington_spock

 *aleixoreis wrote:*   

> Prezado wellington_spock:
> 
> Veja este site: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml.
> 
> [ ]'s.

 

Ixiii essa página nao existe mais faz tempo... =/

----------

## aleixoreis

Prezado wellington_spock:

Ficou faltando a última letra da URL que é um "l" (éle).

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml.

[ ]'s.

----------

## zhushazang

Kde 3.5 nem está mais na árvore.

emerge -uDN kde-meta.

----------

